# Chunking for tuna?



## Hatman013 (Feb 6, 2017)

I understand the premise behind chunking , but I have a question about it that needs some clarification. What type of reel works best for this technique? Open face or conventional? Does it really matter or is it a just a preference for each individual? I would think that an open face/spinning reel would be easier to free spool the bait into the chum line and float more naturally along with the unrigged chunks. Am I wrong in this?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Conventional. In freespool with the clicker on. Won't backlash. Spinner is not smooth enough during feed out.


----------



## GRADYMAN (Mar 7, 2017)

I us a penn 30 wides with alarm on. Keeps from birds nesting.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ditto above. You're feeding the line out by hand so the type of reel doesn't necessarily hinder nor help the line-feed process but it's far easier and more efficient to slide a lever on a running fish than trying to close a bail.


----------



## Hatman013 (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks guys! I really appreciate the input. Hopefully I will be able to correctly apply the knowledge you've passed on and share a tale of success next time we gonout.


----------

